# Help with ATI X1350 on Windows 7!



## pavep (Nov 15, 2009)

I've installed W7 64 bit. I have ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 on HP Compaq 6820s. I downloaded the lastest desktop driver from ati web page and modded it with Mobility Modden but during the reboot Windows is not loading before I repair start up! What should I do? My screen looks afwul. Please help...


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome to TSF.

Reboot into safe mode by tapping F8 during the boot screen. Go into the Device Manager and uninstall the modded driver.

You should either stick with the drivers Windows installs automatically or use the ones HP provide on their website. If no Win7 driver is available use the Vista one; it should work fine.


----------

